# Any Decent Spots Around Frankfurt



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

that anyone can recommend.

Like to do a bit of walking and cycling, might even visit Tunbridge Wells twin town Wiesbaden.

Any ideas appreciated


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Not been there myself, but the Aire at Gau-Algesheim just west of Wiesbaden rates very highly on Camper Contact €4 per night.

49.9625373,8.0123845


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Morphology said:


> Not been there myself, but the Aire at Gau-Algesheim just west of Wiesbaden rates very highly on Camper Contact €4 per night.
> 
> 49.9625373,8.0123845


I will give that a look, thanks


----------

